# Looking for a school nr mar menor golf resort



## delly1907 (Feb 14, 2014)

Myself, my partner and our 2 kids are re-locating to the Mar Menor Golf resort near Los Alcazares next month. Our daughter will be 5 in May so I am looking for a a local school that has a good reputation. We looked at the international school kings college but it is far too expensive so a state school would be preferable. Also one that has a nursery/pre-school that she could attend until the summer holidays start would be great to help her make friends with other children starting school this year. My other child is only 16 weeks but I would really like to take him to some sort of baby group like a mother & toddlers group if there is one in the area. Any advice would be much appreciated!  thanks for reading!


----------



## zowies (Feb 20, 2015)

*pre school help*

hi delly1907 i have a house on mar menor golf resort that we rent out however are weighing our options of moving there. i have a 2.5 year old girl and been looking on the internet as obviously her education is a big factor on if we move. could you email me at all on your experience. 
any advise tips you could give would e much appreciated. 

thanks 
zowie


----------



## Simon Rubio (Feb 16, 2014)

*Schooling*

Hi Delly y Zoe
I have live in Spain for many years and I have a lot of kids from my golf school that attend Kings and also New Castelar. Both have great eduacation structures and are bilingual native although Kings is dearer than New Castelar. I have contacts at both so don´t hesitate to ask me anything or mail me to give you peace of mind, I´m more than happy to help expats get the best out of moving here. All the best to you both
Simon Foster


----------

